# IVF Lite



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quickie as am at work, have been looking at the LWC site at treatments and pricing etc as we are hoping to start ivf again next month when I noticed they are now offering IVF Lite, does anyone know what this entails and success rates as cant seem to find anything on the website.  Hope all are well

Maggie
xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

No clues but loads of      to you guys.......we start also in 10 daysish!


----------



## BabyBubble (May 10, 2010)

Hi Maggie,

My girlfriend and I are starting our IVF treatment at the LWC next month - we recently went to LWC for an IVF consultation (after 2 failed stimulated IUI's at LWC) I think that the IVF Lite doesn't include the scans that you need to have..

I'm interested to know for certain now, so I will drop them an email and post back.. 

I'm interested to know the side effects to the drugs - did you suffer from mood swings, headaches last time?  

When I took Gonal for the stimulated IUI, I really suffered from mood swings and the sense of feeling emotionally numb..

Cara xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for  replies

When we had IVF there last time they were still using puregon for stims so am unsure how am going to react to the gonal f, I found the down reg bit the hardest as I just used to burst into tears for absolutely no reason, at work people used to say hi and i would have to walk away, lol so was very emotional at that point, during prvious stims I just remember being quite tired and bloated, so I too would be interested in the side effects from the gonal f.  I spoke to the clinic today but didnt get to speak to a nurse as they were busy, gutted that my bloods I did last yr where only valid til last month so I have been told I have to go for a full consultation again and have all inital bloods taken again so not sure if we will get started next month now, but gonna try get to see my gp tomorrow to get day 1-4 bloods doing as they would be this week.  Looking forward to getting started again.

Maggie


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

we were wondering this as well - I think it might be something Dr V mentioned about a push to less aggressive IVF where you would take less drugs and hopefully only create about 5 or 6 eggs - I may be putting 2 and 2 together and make 5 but would explain the cheaperness..

How are you guys anyway - that pic of Lou is gorgeous.

Lynn xx


----------

